# Freddie Gibbs - Slangin Rocks



## Mental91 (May 24, 2011)

This song is so funny. I like it because it has the 80's beat with the 80's delivery as well. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaowOF45pBs&list=PL78F1FC4ADB6176DE


----------

